

Apple Thunderbolt Display teardown. - avree
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple-Thunderbolt-Display-Teardown/6525/1

======
macavity23
Thunderbolt is awesome, but I'm really not about to drop $1000 on a monitor.

When someone else produces a normal spec monitor with a thunderbolt connector
that includes a usb hub (the audio card and speakers are nice, but definitely
not required), and at a reasonable price, I'll be all over it. A docking
station for the mac, FINALLY!

~~~
joev
This. Please, somebody, take my money!

